

Crash-Only Software (2003) [pdf] - benwr
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/hotos03/tech/full_papers/candea/candea.pdf

======
greenyoda
Discussion from 10 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464573)

